# remote quail and pheasant launchers



## bsandersortho (Oct 12, 2008)

I just wanted to get some opinions on the various companies remote quail and pheasant launchers.

I am already using Dogtra RR deluxe transmitter/receivers for my wingers.... so I may be leaning towards the dogtra launchers.

Any opinions?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunners up makes a great box launcher that will work with your electronics and the price is great.

Gunners Up Box Style Launcher
The Gunners Up Box Launcher is perfect for the trainer who is wanting a launcher for both marking and an upland training solution. It is the first box launcher to incorporate a servo into the release mechanism to guarantee a launch every time. The mouth of our launcher is 2 inches wider than other box style launcher on the market allowing for a clean release of bigger birds such as Mallards and Pheasants but is perfect for Pigeons, Quail, or bumpers. Our newly designed release mechanism features a Servo driven release, 209 primer shot, and “Safety” latch to prevent launcher from firing prematurely. The Gunners Up Box Launcher has an all aluminum construction that will last a lifetime and is extremely light to carry into the field. The 4 Heavy Duty Stainless Steel springs provide maximum performance for marking and flushing type training. 
The length and height of the launches can be adjusted with the angle bar that is attached to the bottom. The Box Launcher performance varies on the wind and the object being launched but on average you can expect the following marks:
Duck or Pheasant: 30 Feet
Pigeons: 60 Feet
Large Bumper: 50 Feet
Small Bumper: 60 Feet
Specs:

Weight-12 lbs
Height-10in
Width-23 in
Length-19in
Pouch-14x17in
Aluminum Box
Powder Coated Frame
Stainless Steel Bolts & Hardware
Vinyl Bird Pouch
Stainless Steel Springs
Servo Driven Release
Safety Latch
Uses 209 Shot Shell Primer
Servo Release Is Compatible With Both Tri-Tronics and Dog-Tra Electronics.
Price: $250.00


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been really pleased with my GU box launchers.


----------



## bsandersortho (Oct 12, 2008)

The GU launchers look nice based on the description. However, they run about $250 without the receiver.

The Dogtra pheasant launcher you can get for about 250 including the Dogtra RR deluxe receiver.... (box launcher: 100 and receiver 150).

Has anyone had good or bad rteports about the dogtra launchers.


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had very good luck with my Dogtra bird release, it does everything I want it to, very simple and compact, seems to be built well. I don't use it for marks, my guess is it would throw a bumper about 8', that's plenty to get a pigeon moving. Unless you want to use it for marks I would save the money and get the dogtra JMO. Nothing against GU as I love there wingers got 4 of them.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

bsandersortho said:


> The GU launchers look nice based on the description. However, they run about $250 without the receiver.
> 
> The Dogtra pheasant launcher you can get for about 250 including the Dogtra RR deluxe receiver.... (box launcher: 100 and receiver 150).
> 
> Has anyone had good or bad rteports about the dogtra launchers.


But he already has his electronics. Gu is hands down the winner


----------

